# Do I need an upgrade?



## axb312 (Dec 1, 2018)

Currently running a laptop with the following specs:

Intel i7 6820HK
32 GB RAM
1 TB SSD (for samples - have a separate drive for the OS and other stuff)

As it stands 500 GB of the 1 Tb is occupied and I'm expecting this to go up to 700 GB by the end of the year.

I am still building up my template/ workflow - I haven't come around to using all these libraries together yet but I have had about 18-20 GB of RAM used for some projects.

Is an upgrade recommended? I have 2 RAM slots and 2 HDD slots available.

Is it a good idea/ are there any benefits to splitting my sample pool across 2 SSDs, instead of the one I currently use?

There are some good sales on Amazon at the moment and I'm asking all this wondering if I should take advantage of them...


----------



## axb312 (Dec 1, 2018)

Anybody?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2018)

Well. If you have the cash on-hand, sure.

AFAIK, in most regular cases, there is no added benefit to splitting your samplepool. Something about how many different things are loaded in at any one moment, but I'm a programmer and not an engineer so I could be wrong.

Considering what you're saying about your use-case, expanding your available harddisk space sounds like a wise idea. More RAM seems to be useful as well.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 1, 2018)

Shiirai said:


> Well. If you have the cash on-hand, sure.
> 
> AFAIK, in most regular cases, there is no added benefit to splitting your samplepool. Something about how many different things are loaded in at any one moment, but I'm a programmer and not an engineer so I could be wrong.
> 
> Considering what you're saying about your use-case, expanding your available harddisk space sounds like a wise idea. More RAM seems to be useful as well.



Thanks.


----------



## Jediwario1 (Dec 1, 2018)

If you haven't run out of hd space and don't regularly run out of ram or cpu power then your fine, no need to upgrade.

I've needed to upgrade for a while but there's always ways around it (rendering VSTs to audio, freezing tracks, offline processing, deleting unused articulations/instruments to save HD space).


----------

